# Mahnung von 123simsen.com



## Unregistriert (7 November 2006)

Hallo,

es geht um 123simsen.com

Ich habe diese Seite nie besucht und deren Dienst nie benutzt. Seit Wochen erhalte ich aber eine Forderung von denen, die völlig unberechtigt ist. Es geht um eine SMS, die ich angeblich verschickt habe.

In der Mail heißt es, dass ich Abo abgeschlossen habe und daher 96 Euro bezahlen soll.

Wie gesagt ich habe nie diese Seite vorher besucht und nie eine SMS geschickt. 

In der Mail sind 2 Handynummern angegeben. Diese Nummern sind mir überhaupt nicht bekannt. Aber 123simsen behauptet, dass es meine Handynummer ist.

Nach der 2. Mahnung habe ich denen eine Email geschickt und mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht deren Vertragspartner bin und dass sie die Mahnung unterlassen sollen. Jetzt schreiben die, dass die Forderung an eine Inkasso Firma weitergeleitet wurde. Firma heißt: D&A Inkasso

Obwohl ich keine SMS verschickt habe und jemand meine Emailadresse missbraucht hat, um ne SMS zu schicken, bekomme ich langsam Angst. 

Was mich beschützt hat war die Tatsache, dass meine Anschrift unbekannt war und ich habe jetzt Angst, dass dieses Inkassobüro über Infoscore, Schufa  oder ähnliche Firmen an meine Adresse gelangt. 

Wie wahrscheinlich wäre das?

sollte ich vielleicht jetzt eine Anzeige erstatten oder sollte ich erst auf das Schreiben des Inkassobüros warten?

Was ratet Ihr mir?

Gruß
Ramona

_aus thematischen Gründen verschoben , in Zukunft bitte anmelden und in diesem Thread posten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957  modaction _



> Was ratet Ihr mir?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------

